# Mora Classic Mod



## jacktheclipper (Aug 7, 2010)

I blowtorched the paint off , dremeled the spine flat , dremeled a finger choil and randomly fileworked the handle for better grip .



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## carrot (Aug 7, 2010)

Interesting new grip. I'm a big fan of the wooden handled Moras.


----------



## ~UB~ (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice find...
I am a fan of the Mora's.
They wick up a scary edge with no trouble at all and can be had for a few bucks!!!


----------



## NonSenCe (Sep 23, 2010)

interesting mod. how much you have wood between the tang and the new fingerchoil. did you check? is there already a chance it will break/split the handle if used errmm.. little more vigorously when carving something?

and btw.. it seems like those wooden handle moras are getting harder to find.. all seem to be those plastic ones. and i really like the feel of the real wood in fixed blade knife handle. (thats why i do dabble making my own now and then.. atleast buying a pre made blade and making a handle myself)

the plastic ones.. even the cheapest one made is still great value knife.. and they are used by pretty much everyone over here. red handle mora is almost synanomous to general use craftsman/handyman knife. 

dont think i ever thrown one away. (lost few tho ) but never had the need to throw away.. you can always sharpen it or re-model it again to stubbyer one even if it got twisted in two parts after abusing it as prybar  

which reminds me.. i still have one loose blade left somewhere.. i kinda hammered the plastic handle off when trying to pry something off. the blade needs a little reprofiling but its still doable. maybe i should start to make a new handle to it finally. maybe one with brass rivets because of the weird shape of the tang.. 

appletree handle maybe. or birch. ..both i have ready. hmm.. or should i make one side of appletree and other side from something darker wood.. (daydreaming moment..)


----------



## gelande-strasse (Oct 3, 2010)

Good call on the choil. The stock shape looks like a real finger/hand slicer.


----------

